# مشروع عملي لتركيب نظام تحكم لاسلكي متعدد القنوات بالطائرات



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

مشروع بناء وتركيب نظام تحكم لا سلكي للنمازج \ طائرة قارب سيارة .......\ حيث ابدا بالشرح الاولي
للموضوع ثم المخطط النظري ومن ثم اجزاء النظام دارة بدارة حيث ان النظام ككل يتكون من عدة دارات تركب مع
بعضها ولا انسى هنا ان انوه ان البحث من كتاب للمهندس نذير المتني منقول من الانترنت
- سنستخدم النظام التناسبي الرقمي : حيث يعتمد على تعديل عرض النبضة فذبذبة راديوية واحدة تستطيع ان تشغل
ما يصل الى تسعة اقنية تحكم مستقلة بالاضافة لتناسب وتوافق بين حركة المفتاح في جهاز الارسال و موتور السيرفو 
لجهاز الاستقبال فاي حركة صغيرة لعصا التحكم يقابلها حركة موافقة ب سيرفو الاستقبال
- كل قناة تحكم تتحكم في وظيفة من وظائف النموذ ج ولكل نموذ ج عدد من الوظائف تفرض علينا توظيف عدد مماثل من قنوات التحكم 
فالطائرة الشراعية مثلا تحتاج لعدة قنوات تحكم بينما القارب يحتاج الى اثنين بالاغلب واحدة للاتجاه و الاخرى للسرعة وهكذا...
الجزء الاول ================================================== ================================================== =
المكونات الرئيسية 
-----------
اولا : قسم الارسال :يتالف من دارة المرمز و دارة المرسل وعلبة عصي التحكم
ثانيا :قسم الاستقبال : و يتالف من دارة المستقبل و دارة الكاشف
ثالثا :قسم السيرفو:ويتالف من عدة اجهزة سيرفو بعدد قنوات التحكم فكما ذكرنا لكل قناة و وظيفة سيرفو خاص بها
- تقوم دارة المرمز في قسم الارسال باستلام حركة عصا التحكم لكل وظيفة و تعديلها الى سلسلة نبضات متزامنة بدقة حيث تقوم دارة الارسال بارسالها
- وضمن النموذج تلتقط دارة الاستقبال الاشارة المرسلة وتمرر لدارة الكاشف او مفكك الترميز حيث تقوم بفصل المعلومات من كل قناة وانتاج جهود 
تحكم لكل منها وهذه الجهود تشغل اليات السيرفو الموافقة لكل قناة بحيث تتحرك ذراع السيرفو لموائمة حركة عصا التحكم في قسم الارسال
وذلك كما هو مبين بالملف المرفق


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

الجزء الثاني============================================ 
ان النظام التناسبي الرقمي الذي سنستخدمه كما ذكرنا سابقا نظاما ذو وثوقية وفعالية عالية رغم بساطته ومبدأ عمله يعتمد على مقاطعة الارسال الراديوي لفترات قصيرة مقسما اياه الى نبضات ذات اطوال مختلفة بواسطة دارة المرمز اي ان دارة الارسال تقوم بارسال اشارة لاسلكية مستمرة وعند تحريك اي مفتاح في علبة التحكم تقوم دارة المرمز بمقاطعة الارسال المستمر ولفترات تتناسب وحركة هذا المفتاح وذلك كما هو موضح بالشكل A\2 
هذه النبضات تكون باطوال مختلفة بحيث يمكن استخدام طول النبضة للتحكم بموضع دفة التوجيه لطائرة او قارب مثلا حيث يمكن تمثيل الوضع المتوسط للدفة بنبضة طولها 1.5 ميللي ثانية مثلا عندها يمكننا تحديد نبضة طولها 1 ميللي ثانية للانحراف يمينا ونبضة طولها 2 ميللي ثانية للانحراف يسارا
والان لماذا نصف النظام بالرقمي :؟؟؟؟
لان عملية مقاطعة الارسال الراديوي المستمر تعني ان الاشارة الراديوية اما تكون موجودة او لا تكون اي يتمثل بحالتين بشكل مماثل للواحد المنطقي و الصفر المنطقي وهو مايعطينا ميزة رائعة وهي ان دقة التحكم بالنموذج لاتتأثر بالاستقبال لان الاشارة اما يتم استقبالها او لايتم وفي حال استقبالها فدقة التحكم تكون عالية جدا
لماذا نطلق وصف النسبي او اتناسبي على النظام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ذلك لان الاشارة يمكنها حمل معلومات عن كميات متغيرة باستمرار اي ان حركة علبة التحكم بدارة الارسال متناسبة دوما مع حركة قسم السيرفو بدارة الاستقبال
والنظام التناسبي الرقمي هذا يعطينا امكانية التحكم بعدة اقنية معا فلو اخذنا النبضات الثلاث المبينة ادناه بالشكل B\2 ووجهناها الى ثلاث داراة سيرفو عنها نتحكم بثلاث وظائف للنموذج بدلا من واحدة فتكرار النبضات وبالتتابع يجعل دارة الاستقبال تلاحق التغير بموضع كل قناة كل 6 مللي ثانية تقريبا مما يعطينا تحكما : مستمرا فعالا وللاقنية الثلاث معا
وهنا يتبادر فورا الى الذهن سؤال: كيف تستطيع دارة الاستقبال التمييز بين النبضات الخاصة لكل قناة او بعنى اخر كيف سيتم تعريف النبضات لكل قناة عن الاخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الطريقة بسيطة :وذلك بترك فجوة واسعة نسبيا بين كل مجموعة من النبضات يكشفها جهاز الاستقبال ويعتبر النبضة التي تلي هذه الفجوة هي اول نبضة في السلسلة وهذه الفجوة تدعى بنبضة التزامن وبالتالي تشكل نبضة التزامن {الفجوة}مع نبضات التحكم الثلاث المفترضة سابقا مايدعى اطار المعلومات او هيكل المعلومات كما ابين بالشكل C\2
و الى الجزء الثالث ان شاء المولى عز وجل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

الجزء الثالث ===========================================
اخوتي الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
بعد ان عرضنا بالشرح بشكل اجمالي للمشروع نبدأ بالخطوة التالية وهي البناء العملي للنظام
وذلك وفق المخطط التالي :
1 - تركيب دارة الاستقبال -a - شرح لمبدأ استقبال النظام ولمبدأ كشف التعديل ولدارة السيرفو
-b- تحميل مخططات دارات الاستقبال - الكشف - السيرفو
-c- ارشادات التركيب خطوة بخطوة و لكل دارة
-d - طرق اكتشاف الاعطال لكل دارة واصلاحها
2 - تركيب دارة الارسال -
-a- شرح لمبدأ الارسال المستخدم ولمبدأ الترميز ولدارة التحكم بالنموذج 
-b- تحميل مخططات هذه الدارات الثلاث { تحكم - ترميز - ارسال }
-c- ايضا ارشادات التركيب خطوة بخطوة و لكل دارة
-d - طرق اكتشاف الاعطال لكل دارة واصلاحها
3 - تجميع القسمين معا وارشاداتها واكتشاف الاعطال
4 - ابتكار الافكار و الاضافات الى النظام بعد تركيبه عمليا ان شاء الله الكريم
==============================================
الخطوة الاولى : 1 - تركيب دارة الاستقبال :
A - شرح لمبدأ استقبال النظام ولمبدأ كشف التعديل ولدارة السيرفو :
دارة الاستقبال ستعتمد مبدأ السوبر هيترودين المحكوم بالكريستالة 
حيث تمزج الاشارة المستقبلة مع اشارة المذبذب لدارة الاستقبال ثم يضحم التردد المتوسط الناتج لعدة مراحل 
فنحصل على استقبال ذو حساسية وانتقئية عاليتين 
ان التحكم بواسطة الكريستال يعطي توليف وضبط دقيقين جدا
من مخرج دارة الاستقبال تدخل الاشارة الى مفكك الترميز اي الكاشف وهو عبارة مسجل ازاحة او عداد نوع Cmos لتقليل استهلاك التيار ومن مخرج الكاشف نحصل على نبضات تحكم مستقلة بعدد وظائف النموذج
هذه النبضات تدخل بشكل مستقل كما ذكرنا الى وحدات سيرفو كلا على حدى لاداء وظيفة محددة { كتوجيه الدفة مثلا }
دارة السيرفو هنا تترجم هذه النبضة وتحولها الى حركة ميكانيكية 
ودارة السيرفو تتالف من محرك كهربائي صغير وفعال وعبر مجموعة مسننات تخفض سرعته ويتصل بها ذراع يعمل على اداء الوظيفة ميكانيكيا وايضا تتصل بالموتور مقاومة متغيرة ميكانيكيا وهي مقاومة تغذية مرجعية متصلة بدارة مقرن ومضخم
مثال===========================
فلو الن ذراع السيرفو كان بالوضع المركزي عندما وصلت نبضة تحكم طولها 1.5 ميللي ثانية فتضخم وتغذى للمقارن 
ايضا تقوم نبضة التحكم القادمة بقدح مولد النبضة المرجعية فيولد نبضة طولها 1.5 ميللي ثانية \لان الذراع بالوضع المركزي \
فيقوم المقارن بمقارنة النبضتين فلا يكتشف فرقا بينها فلا نحصل على شئ بالخرج \ لايعمل الموتور \
ولو حركنا عصا التحكم بقسم الارسال الى اقصى اليمين فيتم زيادة نبضة الدخل الى 2 ميللي ثانية 
فيكتشف المقارن هذا الفرق فيدور المحرك حت تقابل وضعية الزند المتصل بمقاومة المرجعية النهاية اليمنى وبنفس الوقت تزداد النبضة المرجعية
الى ان تتعادل مع 2 ميللي ثانية فيتوقف الموتور لانتفاء وجود فرق والعكس صحيح
وبذلك فان السيرفو يحرك دائما خرجه الى نقطة موافقة لموضع عصا التحكم 

والى اللقاء مجددا بالجزء الرابع والخطوة الاولى -b
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
__________________
سبحان الله و بحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## رسام2 (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي مرورك ياخي


----------



## مازن Mazen (30 يونيو 2007)

أخي مشكور على المعلومات القيمه..
لكن اتمنى وجود المزيد من الصور التوضيحيه .. ورجاء ذكر اين يمكننا الحصول على الكتب المرجعيه خصوصا للمبتدئين والمتوسطين ..
وشكرا..


----------



## ghost (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ أخى 
ولكن نرجو التوضيح بالصور وارفاق دوائر وننتظر منك اكمال الموضوع الرائع


----------



## omar9964 (2 يوليو 2007)

*خطوة مميزة*

شششششششششششششششششششششششششكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## a7med4u (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بلال رباع (28 يناير 2009)

مشكورين لاكن هل الرابط معطل


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز اذا نجحتم في صناعة طائرة و اردتم ان تجعلوها اسرع من المقاتلات الامريكية يمكنني مساعدتكم


----------



## علاء الجديد (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخوي على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 يونيو 2009)

اين الدوائر لكن على كل حال مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alimax (2 يوليو 2009)

مشككككور على المجهود الرائع وان شاء الله التقدم نحو الافضل


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على المجهود *


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الطيب*


----------



## monono (28 مارس 2011)

أين هي الدوائر الإلكترونية للأسف بحثت كثيرا في المنتديات العربية ولم أجد سوى كلام في كلام أريد صناعة جهاز تكم لاسلكي بطائرة لكن للأسف لايوجد أي دوائر ,,,,,العنوان كبير ولكن المحتوى فارغ تماما ,,,,,,.....ماهذا ياعرب


----------



## wdelrasheed (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير، بس مالاقين الملف المرفق


----------



## wdelrasheed (5 أبريل 2011)

ضروري شوف لينا الملف المرفق ويين


----------



## wdelrasheed (5 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## wdelrasheed (5 أبريل 2011)

very thanks


----------



## wdelrasheed (5 أبريل 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## wdelrasheed (5 أبريل 2011)

_*مشـــــــــــــــــــــــكور يــــــــــــــا أخـــــــــــــــــونـــــــــــــــــــا ويـــــــــــــــــــــن الــــــــــــــــــــرابــــــــــــــــــــــــط*_


----------



## h__s (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروع جميل لكن محتاج مبلغ وايضا تصميم لمشروع


----------



## محمد ناوا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي شرح جميل ووافي بس ياريت توضح لي المصطلحات باللغه الانجليزيه مثلا دائرة المرمز وهكذا


----------



## كرم الدين (2 مارس 2012)

تشكر يابوس


----------

